# Jalapeno recipes



## my_psychosis (Jun 18, 2006)

I was reading about Jalapenos and 2 hors d'oeuvres were mentioned. Texas toothpicks and Jalapeno slammers.

The Texas tooth picks were described as jalapenos and onions that are shaved into straws, lightly breaded, and deep fried.

The Jalapeno slammers were described as a popular appetizer made of jalapeno peppers wrapped in pastrami, lightly breaded, and deep fried. 

I googled both but could find no recipes. Does any body here have any? I'm sure I can figure out how to make them myself but I'm curious any way.

Please and thank you.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The ever popular ABT (atomic buffalo turd :lol with the BBQ crowd is good. Fill seeded whole jalapenos with cream cheese with pulled pork or cooked sausage, wrap with bacon, and smoke or grill until the bacon is done.


----------



## buddingcook (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is a recipe I found for the slammers: Seems like it's not too hard to pull off

Jalapeño Poppers: Spicy Mexican Appetizers | Suite101.com


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

A local Mexican joint makes the best poppers I've ever had.
While every other place uses your traditional boring cream cheese filled, mass produced, frozen bar food popper, these guys roast fresh jalapenos, seed them, stuff them with a queso blend, then deep fry them in tempura batter.
OMG!
Sooooo tasty.
And you never know what level of heat you will get.
I've long been of the opinion that jalapenos just aren't that hot, but from these poppers I get everything from "hmmm, tasty" to "Arrgghhh, my tonsils are on fire!".


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

This recipe is a bit different. But they're still "pepper poppers" none the less. Maybe you'll like these Grilled Sweet Pepper Poppers. The recipe came from Safeway's Summer website. (Safeway - Summer Ideas)


1/2 cup Lucerne[emoji]174[/emoji] light sour cream
32 Sweet mini peppers
2 packages (6 oz. each) _O_ Organics[emoji]8482[/emoji] Mild White Cheddar & Monterey Jack Blend Shredded Cheese
2 tomatoes (1/2 lb. total), seeded and chopped
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
1/2 cup chopped _O_ Organics[emoji]8482[/emoji] Cilantro
1 tsp. kosher salt
1. Spoon sour cream into a 1-qt. resealable plastic freezer bag; press to seal and chill.

2. Prepare a gas or charcoal grill for direct, medium-high heat.

3. While grill heats, cut peppers in half lengthwise through stems. Scoop out seeds and veins.

4. In a bowl, mix cheese, tomatoes, onion, cilantro, and salt. Spoon mixture evenly into pepper halves, pressing it into hollows.

5. Place peppers, cheese side up, on cooking grate; cover gas grill. Cook until blistered and slightly charred on the bottoms, 3 to 5 minutes. With a wide spatula and tongs, transfer peppers to a clean platter.

6. Snip off a corner of the chilled sour cream bag to make a 3/4-in. opening; squeeze sour cream equally over the hot peppers. Serve immediately.










Let us know how your popper journey goes!


----------



## my_psychosis (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey thanks everybody. I'm definatly gonna try these. Sorry I took so long to respond but I did not got an email from here telling me any body had answered me. I'm gonna try to fix that now.


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome, if you try them let me know how they come out


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

This one sounds pretty good:

Foodgeeks.com: Recipe for Best Ever Jalapeno Poppers

You could also try putting a deveined raw shrimp in with the cheese mix and cook on grill/bbq. Don't crumb the pepper, and instead of cutting in half, make a lengthwise slit, de-seed, and stuff the cheese and shrimp into the pocket.


----------

